# Defund Police



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

People with the means to have armed protection, singers John Legend and Lizzo, and actresses Natalie Portman and Taraji P. Henson are among the Hollywood celebrities who’ve signed a letter pushing the defunding all police departments in the wake of the police involved death of Minneapolis man George Floyd.

The time has come to defund the police.

Black communities are living in persistent fear of being killed by state authorities like police, immigration agents or even white vigilantes who are emboldened by state actors. According to the Urban Institute, in 1977, state and local governments spent $60 billion on police and corrections. In 2017, they spent $194 billion. A 220 percent increase. Despite continued profiling, harassment, terror and killing of Black communities, local and federal decision-makers continue to invest in the police, which leaves Black people vulnerable and our communities no safer.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1I7...Y09GhP21UosR1d14/viewform?edit_requested=true


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Do that and this country would turn into a shooting gallery!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The idea if you kneel with people and admit generalized American racism that this is somehow going to alleviate the problem is not true.

All that's going to happen is the next time something happens they're going to say we all recognize American racism is a root of this entire problem. That is not true.

Express sympathy - Everyone is on the same page about police brutality.

Express sympathy for people who are fighting against police brutality but do not admit to the lie that America is in favor of police brutality or that America is systemically racist, or that America is incurably racist or the American system is attempting to exterminate black people. THAT IS NOT TRUE.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

TripleD said:


> Do that and this country would turn into a shooting gallery!


Judging by what is happening around the country when mayors order police to stand by and stand down.

Just think if the 2nd was even more diluted.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

A study from 2015 and a new study is coming out soon.
The truth:
*Good Policing Saves Black Lives*
How do you root out bad cops without changing the behavior of good cops?

That’s a question explored in a forthcoming academic paper on policing the police by Harvard economist Roland Fryer and co-author Tanaya Devi. Given the current nationwide protests and mob violence ignited by the death of George Floyd in Minneapolis, it’s a subject on the minds of many.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

po boy said:


> A study from 2015 and a new study is coming out soon.
> The truth:
> *Good Policing Saves Black Lives*
> How do you root out bad cops without changing the behavior of good cops?
> ...


I wish it was not behind a pay wall


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The Wall Street Journal by Heather Mac Donald


In 2019 police officers fatally shot 1,004 people, most of whom were armed or otherwise dangerous. African-Americans were about a quarter of those killed by cops last year (235), a ratio that has remained stable since 2015. That share of black victims is less than what the black crime rate would predict, since police shootings are a function of how often officers encounter armed and violent suspects. In 2018, the latest year for which such data have been published, African-Americans made up 53% of known homicide offenders in the U.S. and commit about 60% of robberies, though they are 13% of the population.

The police fatally shot nine unarmed blacks and 19 unarmed whites in 2019, according to a Washington Post database, down from 38 and 32, respectively, in 2015. The Post defines “unarmed” broadly to include such cases as a suspect in Newark, N.J., who had a loaded handgun in his car during a police chase. In 2018 there were 7,407 black homicide victims. Assuming a comparable number of victims last year, those nine unarmed black victims of police shootings represent 0.1% of all African-Americans killed in 2019. By contrast, a police officer is 18½ times more likely to be killed by a black male than an unarmed black male is to be killed by a police officer.​


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

HDRider said:


> I wish it was not behind a pay wall



A link to the pdf study referenced in the article


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

po boy said:


> A link to the pdf study referenced in the article


Officer characteristics and racial disparities in fatal officer-involved shootings
David J. Johnsona, Trevor Tressb, Nicole Burkelb, Carley Taylorb, and Joseph Cesariob Department of Psychology, University of Maryland at College Park, College Park, MD 20742 and Department of Psychology, Michigan State University, East Lansing, MI 48824
Edited by Kenneth W. Wachter, University of California, Berkeley, CA, and approved June 24, 2019 (received for review March 5, 2019)

There is widespread concern about racial disparities in fatal officer-involved shootings and that these disparities reflect discrimination by White officers. Existing databases of fatal shootings lack information about officers, and past analytic approaches have made it difficult to assess the contributions of factors like crime. We create a comprehensive database of officers involved in fatal shootings during 2015 and predict victim race from civilian, officer, and county characteristics.

We find no evidence of anti-Black or anti-Hispanic disparities across shootings, and White officers are not more likely to shoot minority civilians than non-White officers.

Instead, race-specific crime strongly predicts civilian race. This suggests that increasing diversity among officers by itself is unlikely to reduce racial disparity in police shootings.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I could be a real smart aleck about the defunding idea. 

Returning to my Zen garden.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Black communities are living in persistent fear of being killed by state authorities like police, immigration agents or even white vigilantes who are emboldened by state actors. According to the Urban Institute, in 1977, state and local governments spent $60 billion on police and corrections. In 2017, they spent $194 billion. A 220 percent increase. Despite continued profiling, harassment, terror and killing of Black communities, local and federal decision-makers continue to invest in the police, which leaves Black people vulnerable and our communities no safer.


This stuff is just not true, and in fact it's the other way around. While young blacks walking or driving through a white neighborhood might get stopped and questioned or harassed by the police or some locals, they are very unlikely to be harmed or hurt. And if they are need of aid, somebody will likely help them. Meanwhile, there are tough black neighborhoods in just about any metro area where a white would not dare enter after dark for fear of being beaten, robbed or worse.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I could be a real smart aleck about the defunding idea.
> 
> Returning to my Zen garden.


How does teasing effect one's zen?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Fishindude said:


> This stuff is just not true, and in fact it's the other way around. While young blacks walking or driving through a white neighborhood might get stopped and questioned or harassed by the police or some locals, they are very unlikely to be harmed or hurt. And if they are need of aid, somebody will likely help them. Meanwhile, there are tough black neighborhoods in just about any metro area where a white would not dare enter after dark for fear of being beaten, robbed or worse.


You would have to be a buffoon to think that source uses truth to gin up justus soldiers.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Just goes to show that just because people are famous, that don't make them smart


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

HD,
Teasing amuses the Zen state to a point.

When teasing crosses over the line to harassment, the witch comes out. Quickly.

It isn’t pretty, and I am working on better communication when stressed. Lots of practice lately.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

1960s.

1990s.

2010s.

2020.

we keep revisiting this issue with the same riots and destruction and hate.

nothing changes. Any suggestion for change is refuted as racist, and questions on what can be changed in a sane society it met with crickets and silence.

There aren’t jobs for the uneducated any more, assembly/ factory jobs are dying off and movingover seas, low paying service jobs to start your life at $10 are being legislated to $15 jobs which are then being replaced with technology so even they are going away can’t even use these type jobs as a stepping stone.

Poor folk skip out on the education and move into stealing and drugs.

then hate police.

I get the cycle, I get it.

but what are the options to change it?

the 60s, the 90s, the 10s, the 20s. These riots and lawlessness and demands without any real demands are taxing on all of us and lead nowhere.

where do we go with it all?

one side doesn’t want to change and sees no fault in themselves, wants more free stuff.

other side is disgusted and really has nothing to offer any more; the time for change was before the 80s when there were still jobs and avenues to improve. Can only give so much free stuff, it’s not appreciated anyhow.

where do we go?

one extreme is line up the federal authorities and gun everyone down, other extreme is set up razor wire and keep police out of these neighborhoods and let them have at it as they request.

obviously neither is a rational solution.

politicians of both sides have been in power for decades and done nothing about it, now the ones without a job come out of the woodwork and say they have the answers. But they don’t. It’s all lies.

where do we go? What do we do?

Its not even a race issue at the root, it’s a poverty issue.

It’s been 60 years. It’s time for a solution. As time moves on one of the extremes seems more and more the only way to get there. Sigh.

Paul


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> HD,
> Teasing amuses the Zen state to a point.
> 
> When teasing crosses over the line to harassment, the witch comes out. Quickly.
> ...


You were the one teasing us.

Zen Witch almost sounds like sandwich


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It wasn’t meant to be a tease. It was a narrative. I had typed and deleted several posts after talking myself out of contributing to the furor.

My ability to communicate appears to be diminishing.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I saw an actual tiny real humor tease in there somewhere, not a mean tease.

I hope we are all on the same page.

well, anyhow on the tease. Real issues will remain forever divided I suppose.

I mean that tongue in cheek.

but it’s probably true.

Paul


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

The pathetic world of the minority in america has been exacerbated by our government over the last 3 years..


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jumpin' Jehoshaphat. 

It isn't true.

Someone post about jobs in the last three years. I am going to get a beer.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

California average police officer salary: $105,220


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

California median annual income 2018, $75,277.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> People with the means to have armed protection, singers John Legend and Lizzo, and actresses Natalie Portman and Taraji P. Henson are among the Hollywood celebrities who’ve signed a letter pushing the defunding all police departments in the wake of the police involved death of Minneapolis man George Floyd.
> 
> The time has come to defund the police.
> 
> ...



I have a feeling that they don't mean to defund the police in places such as Malibu or Beverly Hills.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

HDRider said:


> The Wall Street Journal by Heather Mac Donald
> 
> 
> In 2019 police officers fatally shot 1,004 people, most of whom were armed or otherwise dangerous. African-Americans were about a quarter of those killed by cops last year (235), a ratio that has remained stable since 2015. That share of black victims is less than what the black crime rate would predict, since police shootings are a function of how often officers encounter armed and violent suspects. In 2018, the latest year for which such data have been published, African-Americans made up 53% of known homicide offenders in the U.S. and commit about 60% of robberies, though they are 13% of the population.
> ...


..................................................................................................
......................All LEO organizations reported ALL injuries to cops to the FBI for information purposes ! OTOH , those same groups reported whatever killings by Cops of citizens when or IF they chose too . Even today , they are NOT required to do SO ! So WHY , should WE believe that the above numbers are comprehensive and accurate ? , fordy


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fordy said:


> those same groups reported whatever killings by Cops of citizens *when or IF they chose* too .


They are already documented.
The FBI can access the data any time they want.
I'm not sure exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

newest info I've seen - 
*Truck Drivers Say They Will Not Deliver to Dangerous Far Left Cities with Defunded Police Departments*

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...-far-left-cities-defunded-police-departments/


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

fordy said:


> ..................................................................................................
> ......................All LEO organizations reported ALL injuries to cops to the FBI for information purposes ! OTOH , those same groups reported whatever killings by Cops of citizens when or IF they chose too . Even today , they are NOT required to do SO ! So WHY , should WE believe that the above numbers are comprehensive and accurate ? , fordy


I have the same malady affecting the rest of the country, I don't believe anything.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Well things things are getting ''sporty'' around here . Five shootings this week and two police officers shot plus the suspect last week... Defund the police and just wait...


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

That’s about the dumbest thing I’ve heard, and there has been a lot of dumb things said in the past month!

Paul

(hum. I should have quoted what I was replying to. I thought it was right above my message, but it turned out to be several messages previous. Now, I can’t even find it. I m just going to leave my message here I don’t like it when others erase their content after a while. Sorry for being confusing on this. Learn to quote more I guess.)


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

rambler said:


> That’s about the dumbest thing I’ve heard, and there has been a lot of dumb things said in the past month!
> 
> Paul


I think there must be a contest going on, the who can say the dumbest things contest.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> who can say the dumbest things contest.


I know who's winning but I'll get in trouble if I say their names.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Defund and get rid them evil PO! PO!
Guess the leadership up in Chicago and LA, just for example, don't see a problem bashing the LEOs while having them encircle their homes and protect their families. Lol.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.....................Isn't IT telling that Black Lives Matter hasn't invaded the killing zones of Chicago suburbs which are almost all black and tried to disarm the Idiots\Gang members who murder each other with absolutely NO consideration for the innocents who get caught in the crossfire ?
...................Their membership is truly the single largest group of Hippocrits in America today ! , fordy


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

mzgarden said:


> newest info I've seen -
> *Truck Drivers Say They Will Not Deliver to Dangerous Far Left Cities with Defunded Police Departments*
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...-far-left-cities-defunded-police-departments/


That there is some funny stuff written by someone outside the industry.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

coolrunnin said:


> That there is some funny stuff written by someone outside the industry.


Is it? I read it at https://cdllife.com/top-trucking-news/ .

If it's true it could be an insurance issue.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

mzgarden said:


> newest info I've seen -
> *Truck Drivers Say They Will Not Deliver to Dangerous Far Left Cities with Defunded Police Departments*
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...-far-left-cities-defunded-police-departments/


That’s real. The husband of a lady who works for me said that he and a bunch of other contractors are declining certain runs, and it’s gotten to the point that certain delivery points are paying up to three times as much, and are still having trouble finding willing drivers.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

rambler said:


> That’s about the dumbest thing I’ve heard, and there has been a lot of dumb things said in the past month!
> 
> Paul


Were you going for extra credit?
If so, well-player, sir.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

kinderfeld said:


> I have a feeling that they don't mean to defund the police in places such as Malibu or Beverly Hills.


Meh. Could go either way. 

The more-equals all have their own “rough men” with guns on retainer. 

And walls. Big, beautiful, tall walls.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That’s real. The husband of a lady who works for me said that he and a bunch of other contractors are declining certain runs, and it’s gotten to the point that certain delivery points are paying up to three times as much, and are still having trouble finding willing drivers.


Key word contractors, that have a choice of lanes. Company drivers don't have that option and with rates as crap as they are some company is Taking the freight.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

no really said:


> Is it? I read it at https://cdllife.com/top-trucking-news/ .
> 
> If it's true it could be an insurance issue.


That is in essence the same article. Large companies are self insured that's why they can hire new CDL holders.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

no really said:


> I think there must be a contest going on, the who can say the dumbest things contest.


If we have a "I am not coming near that post with a ten foot pole" contest I bet that it will be one of my posts that wins


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> The more-equals all have their own “rough men” with guns on retainer.


I am available for hire....


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

coolrunnin said:


> That is in essence the same article. Large companies are self insured that's why they can hire new CDL holders.


The insurance issue is damage during a riot, are they covered and do the drivers want to take a chance going into these areas. Some sources are saying it's iffy they will be covered.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

rambler said:


> 1960s.
> 
> 1990s.
> 
> ...


Stop trade with China. Stop building autos in Mexico. Stop buying grain from Canada. Just for a start. Someone campained on this issue. Then fell on his face.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

no really said:


> The insurance issue is damage during a riot, are they covered and do the drivers want to take a chance going into these areas. Some sources are saying it's iffy they will be covered.


As an owner/op I wouldn't go, but then again I don't do that kind of freight.

My point is the Swifts, CR England's, etc. out there may if the cost benefit is there. It'll be interesting to see how this all plays out.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

coolrunnin said:


> As an owner/op I wouldn't go, but then again I don't do that kind of freight.
> 
> My point is the Swifts, CR England's, etc. out there may if the cost benefit is there. It'll be interesting to see how this all plays out.


I have a cousin that drives for CR England, last I heard his company was watching very closely how things progress. There is a big possibility they will avoid some areas. Cousin has already told his bosses he's not going to take those routes. He is thinking about changing companies, to a small regional operation. Like he said he has a family and is not going to take that kind of chance.


----------



## Pamelina (Mar 23, 2020)

Gee... I dunno... I had a family member that was shot point blank in the face during a robbery in Atlanta. Her and her child that she was 5 weeks away from delivering both died. She was white, her killer was black. She was 19 years old. My 73 year old uncle was coming home late at night from his janitor job at a local university and while he was sitting at a stop sign 4 black men pulled him out of his car and robbed him. Beat him half to death. Kicked his teeth in and left him laying in the street to die. He was a WW2 veteran. Fought in Normandy. His mother died when he was a small boy and his father who regularly beat him, turned him over to an orphanage. In both instances no police were around. If they were maybe she would not have been murdered in cold blood and my uncle would not have been robbed and left for dead. BTW... no one has marched for them or protested for them... just sayin.....


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> Defund and get rid them evil PO! PO!
> Guess the leadership up in Chicago and LA, just for example, don't see a problem bashing the LEOs while having them encircle their homes and protect their families. Lol.


They should go on strike.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Pamelina said:


> Gee... I dunno... I had a family member that was shot point blank in the face during a robbery in Atlanta. Her and her child that she was 5 weeks away from delivering both died. She was white, her killer was black. She was 19 years old. My 73 year old uncle was coming home late at night from his janitor job at a local university and while he was sitting at a stop sign 4 black men pulled him out of his car and robbed him. Beat him half to death. Kicked his teeth in and left him laying in the street to die. He was a WW2 veteran. Fought in Normandy. His mother died when he was a small boy and his father who regularly beat him, turned him over to an orphanage. In both instances no police were around. If they were maybe she would not have been murdered in cold blood and my uncle would not have been robbed and left for dead. *BTW... no one has marched for them or protested for them... just sayin.*....


Seems to be an honor reserved for those killed while police attempt to apprehend them after they commit the crimes you described.


----------



## Pamelina (Mar 23, 2020)

kinderfeld said:


> Seems to be an honor reserved for those killed while police attempt to apprehend them after they commit the crimes you described.


NO ONE was apprehended. Walked away Scott free... one happened in Atlanta and one in Florida. But I guess they deserved it because they were white and no one in our family ever owned slaves and somebody owes somebody.. so what the hell.. why not... and I don’t want to be called white anymore. White is not an ethnicity. I want to be called Irish American. Otherwise I will be offended and demand the entire fabric of our country be demolished because I’m gonna have a hissy fit if I don’t get my way. Watch out Nike.. I may not buy a pair of your sneakers made in another country. GAWD... this whole thing chaps my ass.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

This drives me nuts. We have a whole narrative going about how blacks are being gunned downed by the police. In actuality, more whites are shot and killed by police then blacks or other minorities. I am tired of business owners being arrested for opening their businesses so they can survive, yet looters and folks burning buildings are not even stopped. Tearing down statues because your offended? Get a life! Geez, we are a society of thin-skinned, blame everyone else for our own short-commings, cry-baby, children. https://www.statista.com/statistics/585152/people-shot-to-death-by-us-police-by-race/.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

This just occurred in new york city. A 92 year old woman knocked to the sidewalk.
Is that up to par with calling 911 on an african american?
If he was a cop, would he be fired and charged with assault.
No mask no social distancing. Based on the evidence presented, it is a hate crime.

Or we could send out protesters for Old Lives Matter and demand that all liberal policies be defunded.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> This just occurred in new york city. A 92 year old woman knocked to the sidewalk.
> Is that up to par with calling 911 on an african american?
> If he was a cop, would he be fired and charged with assault.
> No mask no social distancing. Based on the evidence presented, it is a hate crime.
> ...


This makes my blood boil...If I caught anyone doing this to any elderly person I'd make sure they never saw another sunrise.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

In my area, he would be abducted by aliens and never seen again.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

NEW YORK (CBS) — A possible hate crime against police is being investigated at the Shake Shack in downtown Manhattan. Three officers were hospitalized after drinking beverages from a Shake Shack near Broadway and Fulton on Monday,


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> NEW YORK (CBS) — A possible hate crime against police is being investigated at the Shake Shack in downtown Manhattan. Three officers were hospitalized after drinking beverages from a Shake Shack near Broadway and Fulton on Monday,


Already finished investigating. No crime.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Police use of force declined sharply over the past 50 years. In 1971 the New York City Police Department reported 810 firearms discharges by officers, which wounded 220 people and killed 93. In 2016 those numbers were down to 72 shootings, 23 wounded and nine killed.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Already finished investigating. No crime.


What happened?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> What happened?


Turned out someone did not rinse the machine properly after they used a cleaning solution on it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Turned out someone did not rinse the machine properly after they used a cleaning solution on it.


And only those three cops got sick?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> This makes my blood boil...If I caught anyone doing this to any elderly person I'd make sure they were never saw another sunrise.


https://nypost.com/2020/06/16/polic...r6nnmYDkI6cJ9x2_7tfY7w1iCq3UancX0A81H89XChFCw
"Police have collared the goon who knocked an elderly woman to the ground in a random attack — a convicted sex offender with more than 100 prior arrests, according to police and sources.

“Thanks to the outstanding work of @NYPDDetectives, this suspect has been apprehended,” Police Commissioner Dermot Shea tweeted Tuesday.

The 92-year-old woman was pushed down while walking down Third Avenue near East 16th Street in the Gramercy Park neighborhood at about 3:30 p.m. Friday, police said.

Video footage was released of the attack Monday night, and by Tuesday morning, police had 31-year-old Rashid Brimmage in custody on a charge of assault, cops said.

Police sources said cops recognized the attacker, who has had dozens of run-ins with law enforcement — including 101 arrests."


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

101 arrests. Pretty good sign of someone whose behavior is not changing. Pretty good sign of a failed judicial system. Seems the police have managed to arrest him, get him to jail, alive, 101 times. The court system seems to keep tossing him back on the street. This type of practice is likely to turn out badly for the suspect and the police at some time. Seems to be a somewhat common problem. 


Wonder if the protestors have a social worker with him already to correct this problem. If not, why not ?


----------



## Pamelina (Mar 23, 2020)

GTX63 said:


> This just occurred in new york city. A 92 year old woman knocked to the sidewalk.
> Is that up to par with calling 911 on an african american?
> If he was a cop, would he be fired and charged with assault.
> No mask no social distancing. Based on the evidence presented, it is a hate crime.
> ...


Good damn thing she wasn’t a relative of mine. Poor thing....


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Seems some of this defund the police idea is not turning out real well. 

“Brooklyn Borough President Eric Adams is calling on the New York Police Department to reinstate its recently-shuttered anti-crime unit as the Big Apple continues to struggle with a surge in gun violence.

The call from one of the city’s most influential Black leaders comes days after the tragic shooting death of 1-year-old Davell Gardner, who was struck in the stomach with a bullet during a family cookout.

“I think that a total elimination is something we need to reevaluate,” Adams, a former police officer, told CBS New York. “Right now, bad guys are saying if you don’t see a blue and white you can do whatever you want.”










Calls for NYPD to reinstate anti-crime unit as shootings rise in New York City


Brooklyn Borough President Eric Adams is calling on the New York Police Department to reinstate its recently-shuttered Anti-Crime Unit as the Big Apple continues to struggle with a surge in gun violence.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


> The Wall Street Journal by Heather Mac Donald
> 
> 
> In 2019 police officers fatally shot 1,004 people, most of whom were armed or otherwise dangerous. African-Americans were about a quarter of those killed by cops last year (235), a ratio that has remained stable since 2015. That share of black victims is less than what the black crime rate would predict, since police shootings are a function of how often officers encounter armed and violent suspects. In 2018, the latest year for which such data have been published, African-Americans made up 53% of known homicide offenders in the U.S. and commit about 60% of robberies, though they are 13% of the population.​​The police fatally shot nine unarmed blacks and 19 unarmed whites in 2019, according to a Washington Post database, down from 38 and 32, respectively, in 2015. The Post defines “unarmed” broadly to include such cases as a suspect in Newark, N.J., who had a loaded handgun in his car during a police chase. In 2018 there were 7,407 black homicide victims. Assuming a comparable number of victims last year, those nine unarmed black victims of police shootings represent 0.1% of all African-Americans killed in 2019. By contrast, a police officer is 18½ times more likely to be killed by a black male than an unarmed black male is to be killed by a police officer.​


Yes, but when have the facts ever bothered an activist? Americans have been misled to believe that the whole world is supposed to be cookies, and cool aid. And that if they would just vote the right way, all that ails them will be taken care of. When they begin to think for themselves, and wander from the true path, discord and riots are used to steer them back to the path. And it works every time. So why should they change their tactics now?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Redlands Okie said:


> Seems some of this defund the police idea is not turning out real well.



This defund the police thing is working out just like they want it to. When it has reached the desired point, these same protesters or actually their backers, will propose the solution. And the sheep will be so afraid, that they will vote for it. We all need to start looking at the bigger picture. We are being played. And, it is working as planned.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Defend the police. Defund Welfare. If you're busy working you won't have time to march in a protest.

That's my view.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

muleskinner2 said:


> Yes, but when have the facts ever bothered an activist? Americans have been misled to believe that the whole world is supposed to be cookies, and cool aid. And that if they would just vote the right way, all that ails them will be taken care of. When they begin to think for themselves, and wander from the true path, discord and riots are used to steer them back to the path. And it works every time. So why should they change their tactics now?


I think you are very, very mistaken.

Actually people have been led to believe that life is rainbows, unicorns and puppy dog kisses, wars with no casualties, freedoms with no costs and life with no struggles 

No one drinks the cool aid any more. They inject it straight up.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No one should get sick, die, go hungry, get their feeling hurt, have a baby, experience unfairness, pay a medical bill, a college loan, work in the service industry, flunk the 8th grade, go without a pill, or be challenged.
All injustice is cured with tax dollars that turn farts into cotton candy.


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Berkeley Ca has turn traffic law enforcement over to unarmed, untrained civilian city workers. Police are no longer allowed to enforce traffic laws. Most places I have seen, lately, do a poor job enforcing traffic laws anyway. Its seem that running a stop sign, driving 10 to 15 mph over the speed limit is ok. People seem to be back talking and texting as they drive. Retired from 34 yrs of traffic law enforcement, makes me wonder what the future holds.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Farmerjack41 said:


> Berkeley Ca has turn traffic law enforcement over to unarmed, untrained civilian city workers. Police are no longer allowed to enforce traffic laws. Most places I have seen, lately, do a poor job enforcing traffic laws anyway. Its seem that running a stop sign, driving 10 to 15 mph over the speed limit is ok. People seem to be back talking and texting as they drive. Retired from 34 yrs of traffic law enforcement, makes me wonder what the future holds.


Are you serious? I really hope that is a joke. There are people that have put on blue lights and pulled women over at night to rape and murder them. 

I mean what could go wrong?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Farmerjack41 said:


> Berkeley Ca has turn traffic law enforcement over to unarmed, untrained civilian city workers.


They would be trained and educated on new standards and practices relative to local regulations.
I believe reality tv may soon have a whole lot of new material for the upcoming season.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Are you serious? I really hope that is a joke. There are people that have put on blue lights and pulled women over at night to rape and murder them.
> 
> I mean what could go wrong?


Not sure when it goes into effect.

After hours of emotional public testimony, council members in the northern California city approved a reform measure that calls for a committee tasked with police reforms. They include removing the police department from responding to calls involving people experiencing homelessness or mental illness and finding ways to eventually cut the police budget by half. The vote also called for the creation of a separate city department to handle the enforcement of parking and traffic laws. 









California city moves to replace police with unarmed civilians for traffic stops


Berkeley city counci lmembers approve landmark reform measure aiming to fight racial profiling




www.theguardian.com


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Not sure when it goes into effect.
> 
> After hours of emotional public testimony, council members in the northern California city approved a reform measure that calls for a committee tasked with police reforms. They include removing the police department from responding to calls involving people experiencing homelessness or mental illness and finding ways to eventually cut the police budget by half. The vote also called for the creation of a separate city department to handle the enforcement of parking and traffic laws.
> 
> ...


That's a terrible idea also. Even EMTs are not supposed to be first on scene of an attempted suicide or mental illness call. The scene has to be cleared first of all dangers. 

I knew a guy that walked in an attempted suicide scene. The guy there had "done" it about 4 times that year. He got complacent thinking the guy just wanted attention as usual. He got stabbed for his efforts. Both lived and it was a good lesson learned.


----------

